# عندى امتحان اعمل ايه؟؟؟؟لكل من يعمل فى مصر للطيران



## umromostafa (16 مارس 2010)

انا كنت مقدم فى اعلان واحد لسنه 2010 لشغل وظيفه مهندس ميكانيكا فى الشركه الوطنيه للملاه الجويه 
كنا 136
دخلنا امتحان تحربرى بقينا 57
دخلنا بعد كدة انترفيو بقينا 17
المفروض ندخل امتحان لغه وحاسب 
الى كل زوى الخبرة اعمل ايه علشان اعدى من الامتحان دة واحصل على هذة الوظيفه الى انا مستنيها من زمان على العلم انى شغال فى شركه حفر ابار بترول بس تعبت من الشركه ومن طبيعه العمل الشاقه جدا والمخاطر الى بنقابلها كل يوم ودة علشان الشغل كله مقسم على تلاته مهندسين ومفيش فنينين يعنى احنا الى بنفك ونركب ونصين ونزيت ونشحم وننظف وكل حاجه فى البريمه تحص ميكانيكا احنا الى شاينها ولان انا اصغر واحد فى المنظومه الفاشله دى فأنا الى على دماغى كل الحاجلت الى محتاجه عتاله ولانى رافض للوضع دة فانا دورت على الشغلانه دى والحمد لله مشيت فيها بخطى واثقه والمشوار قرب على نهايته وانا فى الحقيقه خايف احسن بعد دة كله يقولى اسفبن مكانك مش معانا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (18 مارس 2010)

> المفروض ندخل امتحان لغه وحاسب


مش انا قلتلك قبل كدة اختبار الكومبيوتر و اللغة دول مفيش اتفة منهم على الاطلاق
بيسئلوا فى الاساسيات يعنى
بس اللغة مهمة جداا اهتم بيها و راجع على القواعد الاساسية
و انا عندى حوالى 20 اختبار فى اللغة الانجليزية عشان تدرب نفسك لو محتاجهم قولى
اطمن يا باشمهندس و ربنا يوفقك


----------



## umromostafa (20 مارس 2010)

انا امتحنت انهاردة الحاسب كان اصعب امتحان شوفته فى حياتى كان icdl كامل والكل طالع بيشتكى علشان الوقت قليل


----------



## otto (27 مارس 2010)

تفتكر يا بشمهندس لما ال 17 دول يصفصفوا على 10 متلا وهما عاوزين 3 بس ... تفتكر هايختاروهم ازاى ؟؟؟
اكيد انت عارف الاجابة ...يااما انت عايش فى الوهم


----------



## حسن سليمان (27 مارس 2010)

ربنا يوفقك 
ولو ان انا متفق مع الاخ اوتو فى كلامه 
صحيح بقى دا حالنا ومابقاش ليه حل خلاص 
امتحانات اللغه والحاسب عادة بتبقى سهله ولو ان دا مش المقياس اللى حاتشتغل بيه فى الشركه 
اسف لو كنت احبطك بس ديه الحقيقه وربنا يوفقك للخير وتقدر تحصل على الشغل اللى انت بتحلم بيه


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (27 مارس 2010)

> تفتكر يا بشمهندس لما ال 17 دول يصفصفوا على 10 متلا وهما عاوزين 3 بس ... تفتكر هايختاروهم ازاى ؟؟؟
> اكيد انت عارف الاجابة ...يااما انت عايش فى الوهم



الواحد على الاقل لازم يعمل اللى علية
يمكن ربنا يرزقة و يسهلة انة يتعين فيها
مينفعش الواحد يسيب الطريق من بابة كدة


----------



## م / احمد (28 مارس 2010)

*طب ممكن يا بشمهندس umromostafa تقولنا على الامتحانات
اللى حضرتك امتحنتها فى التحريرى و الـ interview*


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (28 مارس 2010)

ازيك يامهندس عمرو انا كمان كنت معاك في الامتحانات دي كلها 
الحمد لله عديت التحريري ( مع ان كان عندي مؤتمر في الاقصر ساعتها ) والشفوي ودخلت الحاسب واللغه

بس صدقني المسابقه دي مافيهاش محسوبيه ولا وسطي خالص وانا متاكد من كلامي ميه في الميه 


وفيه واحد بيقول ان امتحان الحاسب واللغه هيكون تافه
اعتقد لو انت كنت موجود مش هتعرف تمشي فيه خطوة واحده 



وفي النهايه ارجوا لك التوفيق في عملك الحالي وايضا ان شاء الله في هذه الوظيفه ( في الملاحه الجويه )

عايز اقولك حاجه بس انا كنت بتكلم مع لجنه التحكيم و مهندس قاللي اهم امتحان هو امتحان اللغه عشان اللي هينجح 

ويكون معانا هيسافر يدرب بره وبعدين يرجع وزي ما انت شفت ان احنا مضينا اجباري علي انك تستلم في اي مطار هما يوجهوك ليه 

وبصراحه وبيني وبينك انا في شركه كويسه جدا دلوقتي ووضعها المستقبلي كويس جدا 
عشان كده وبأمانه اول حاجه هابص عليها الراتب لو لقيت مرتب كويس هافكر اروح الطيران دي 
ولو كده مش هاتنازل عن مكاني الحاااااالي 

وفي النهايه اذكرك بقول ابن عطاء 

 لو رزقت الفهم في المنع لعاد المنع عين العطاء


----------



## umromostafa (28 مارس 2010)

طب مهندس احمد انتا مهندس ميكانيكا؟؟؟؟


----------



## umromostafa (28 مارس 2010)

م / احمد قال:


> *طب ممكن يا بشمهندس umromostafa تقولنا على الامتحانات*
> *اللى حضرتك امتحنتها فى التحريرى و الـ interview*


الامتحان التحريرى كان عبارة عن اسئله فى المولدات والطلمبات والانترفيو كان عن مولد الطوارىء ازاى يكون جاهز على التشغيل فى وقت وعمليه البريهيتنج ودورات المحرك والى اخرة


----------



## umromostafa (28 مارس 2010)

احمد الغرباوي قال:


> ازيك يامهندس عمرو انا كمان كنت معاك في الامتحانات دي كلها
> الحمد لله عديت التحريري ( مع ان كان عندي مؤتمر في الاقصر ساعتها ) والشفوي ودخلت الحاسب واللغه
> 
> بس صدقني المسابقه دي مافيهاش محسوبيه ولا وسطي خالص وانا متاكد من كلامي ميه في الميه
> ...


 انتا اسمك احمد ايه لانك مش فى القائمه ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (28 مارس 2010)

> وفيه واحد بيقول ان امتحان الحاسب واللغه هيكون تافه
> اعتقد لو انت كنت موجود مش هتعرف تمشي فيه خطوة واحده



اولا انا اسمى أيمن يا باشمهندس احمد

ثانيا امتحان الحاسب كان بالضبط زى امتحانات الicdl يا باشمهندس...ازاى بقى مكنتش هعرف امشى فية خطوة واحدة؟؟؟؟؟؟
اما عن اللغة فكل واحد و لة مستواة!!!!


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (29 مارس 2010)

مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> اولا انا اسمى أيمن يا باشمهندس احمد
> 
> ثانيا امتحان الحاسب كان بالضبط زى امتحانات الicdl يا باشمهندس...ازاى بقى مكنتش هعرف امشى فية خطوة واحدة؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اما عن اللغة فكل واحد و لة مستواة!!!!


 

بص يابشهندس ايمن 

انا كتبت كده عشان اوصلك رساله
انك لما ترد علي حد تكتب كلمه مهندس قبل اسمه والحمد لله قدرت اوصلها بدليل كتبت انا اسمي ايمن يابشمهندس احمد وده انا متاكد انك هتعمله لاني عارف شخصيتك من كتابتك 

وعارف انك هتفهم انا بتكلم علي مين بسرعه زي مابيقولوا 

ان اللبيب بالاشاره يفهم 

انا عملت كده لصاحلك مش اكتر 

الحاجه التانيه واللي انت ماتعرفوش اني انا بروفيشنال في شغل الكمبيوتر بص هاكتبلك بس بعض البرامج اللي بشتغل عليها واحكم انت 

سوليد وركس و انفينتور واتوكاد واسكتش اب وفوتو شوب وفلاش وسويش ماكس ودريم ويفر وفرونت بيج وفلوينت واتوميشان استوديو 
ده بجانب شغل الشبكات وكمان الامتحان التافه (icdl)

واما عن اللغه انا المكان اللي انا فيه دلوقتي اختاروني فيه من وسط تقريبا 150 مهندس وكان اعلي تقييم بيكون للغه نطق وكتابه وترجمه وكل حاجه تتخيلها وكمان التصميم وحاجات تانيه كده 

اظن ده يديك انديكاشن لشخصيتي

عموما وفي النهايه انا مش داخل مظهره او اي حاجه 
لكن علشان اوصلك رساله وياريت تكون وصلت


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (29 مارس 2010)

ياجماعه انا نجحت في الامتحان واللي عايز يتأكد يدخل يشوف اسمي
انا اسمي احمد عاطف السيد محمد 
http://www.nansceg.org/e-names1.htm
ادخل اللينك ده


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (29 مارس 2010)

> بص يابشهندس ايمن
> 
> انا كتبت كده عشان اوصلك رساله
> انك لما ترد علي حد تكتب كلمه مهندس قبل اسمه والحمد لله قدرت اوصلها بدليل كتبت انا اسمي ايمن يابشمهندس احمد وده انا متاكد انك هتعمله لاني عارف شخصيتك من كتابتك



هو حصل منى قبل كدة انى ندهتك باحمد حاف يا باشمهندس او حتى لاى حد هنا 

عشان تعلمنى و تقولى لما ارد على حد اقولة يا باشمهندس قبلها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مع ان اللى انت بتقولة دة كلام مش مقبول اصلا 

و بعدين طلاما حضرتك بسم الله ما شاء الله بروفيشنال كدة..ازاى بتقول على الامتحان اللى لازلت بقول علية تافة انة صعب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
و ايش عرفك بقدراتى عشان تقولى مش هعرف امشى فية!!!!

اعتذر عن المشاركة فى الموضوع دة تانى منعا للنرفزة!
و ربنا يهدى


----------



## khaledmeka (23 أغسطس 2015)

_لو سمحت ياجماعه مصر للطيران طالبه مهندسين صيانه تخصصات ميكانيكا وطيران فياريت اي حد عنده فكره عن نظام كل اختبار ايه يفيدني ...وترتيب الاختبارات ايه يعني وه النظام ف المقابله؟؟؟_​
​


----------

